# Yellowfin Tuna fishing Grand Isle La



## Fish Commander (Mar 26, 2014)

The tuna fishing has been exceptionally good this year we're catching yellowfin tuna anywhere from the 40 pound class all the way up to 170 in the past two weeks. Another friend of mine had one that was 205 should be a great season check out the recent fish pics and new boat added to the fish Commander fleet
www.fishcommander.com


----------

